# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Вы везунчик?

## Asteriks

*Некоторым везёт по жизни, всё у них легко и просто, без напряга. А другим как не везёт, так не везёт... И от чего это зависит?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Не везучий я. Сколько всего мечтаю, сколько целей, но ни к чему не пришёл, ни чего не достиг. Всё о чем мечтаю, происходит наоборот, будто против меня. Как только захочется чего-нибудь, так не ввидать. И патаюсь исправить положение, но не получается


Вот тебе на удачу! Не подкова, а даже лучше!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Везение оно дело такое... Невезет,невезет.потом-ВЯЗЬ! Так что главное -быть Оптимистом!

----------


## MOHAPX

> Не везучий я. Сколько всего мечтаю, сколько целей, но ни к чему не пришёл, ни чего не достиг. Всё о чем мечтаю, происходит наоборот, будто против меня. Как только захочется чего-нибудь, так не ввидать. И патаюсь исправить положение, но не получается


попробуй загадать желание и забыть про него. Результат проверен работает 100%. Тута главное условие поменьше про это думать, а результат либо придет на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой, либо настанет подходящий момент. Это называется техника приятного сюрприза.

----------


## StrekoZZa

Тут надо надеяться на себя. Нельзя говорить, что тебе не везет потому, что ты невезучий. Надо просто признать, что ты в себя не веришь. Если верить в себя (в хорошем смысле, не надо там оправдываться) тогда все может обернуться в другую сторону..
Не надо бояться задавать себе вопросы. И отвечать надо честно, глядя себе в душу. Порыться хорошенько там)) может чего и накопаете.
Респектую хотя бы за попытку это сделать! 

Раньше то и дело приходили мысли в голову, везет мне все-таки или нет...
Не поверите.. сейчас пофигу..ПРОСТО ЖИВУ))

P.S. Все-таки .. тут вот как бы не так .. ну везет же))))))))) Правда ,  Тащусь)))))

----------


## Stych

Знаете, я не скажу что я баловень фортуны, но то что мне кто-то или что-то помогает это точно. Были у меня в жизни переломные моменты, когда просто везло, бывает сразу это и не осознаешь, но спустя некоторое время начинаешь понимать, что тебе _офигенно_ повезло... А ведь можно бездарно и потратить подарок судьбы.. Всякое может случиться.. Вот только нельзя опускать руки.. Если белую полосу в жизни меняют парочка черных - это не повод что бы сдаться... Просто если это случилось, значит оно так было предопределено, и ты ничего не мог сделать, просто надо верить, что все будет хорошо, а мысли.. мысли имеют свойство материализовываться...

----------


## Akasey

Наверное больше нет чем да. Хотя с какой стороны посмотреть и в какой области. В вещах к которым стремлюсь по жизни нет, а вот в учёбе то в основном да, никогда не было проблем особых ни с экзаменами, не с поступлениями.

----------


## vova230

> попробуй загадать желание и забыть про него. Результат проверен работает 100%. Тута главное условие поменьше про это думать, а результат либо придет на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой, либо настанет подходящий момент. Это называется техника приятного сюрприза.


Ну про 100% я не скажу, не все желания сбываются по такой технологии. Но бывает, работает.

----------


## Nietzsches

везучи ли я? даж не думал..другие говорят что да) я считаю что нет..просто во всем везти не может.на мое имхо-вселенная уравновешена.и это проявляется во всем-хочешь что то получить-должен что то отдать..прост про везение никогда не думаю-повезет.не повезет.просто встаешь утром.быстренько прикидываешь что надо сделать.в голове появляется схема.что,как.где,и самое смешно что по этой схеме все и происходит...это и есть везение? хз))

----------


## Marusja

я согласна с *Nietzsches*. теория всемирного равновесия работает, если вдруг где-то везее то потом обязательно что-нибудь не очень хорошее случается, и вообще жизнь штука полосатая, сегодня все хорошо, а завтра повесится хочется,а потом опять все хорошо..как было написано у Соломона на кольце: "все пройдет..." и везение проходит и невезение тоже проходит.так что понятие везения-на самом деле относительно. И мне кажется что про человека нельзя сказать везунчик он или нет, просто есть в жизни белая полоса, а есть черная...

----------


## vova230

Теория равновесия: Если сегодня кирпичь на голову не упал, то упадет завтра, одевай утром каску.

----------


## Irina

Скорее да чем нет. Думаю всё зависит от восприятия окружающего мира. У меня обычно всегда прекрасное настроение. Я умею радоваться даже мелочам. Думаю такой позитив и помогает поймать удачу. Когда ты улыбаешься, люди и события притягиваются только положительные, следовательно и результат их действия тоже будет таким же. А это и есть удача

----------


## multiarc

Я не очень-то везуч. Считаю что от восприятия зависит то какие ты удачи/неудачи замечаешь и сделаешь ли ты и готов ли будешь что-то сделать в ключевой момент, когда есть возможность обернуть всё в удачную сторону. Т.е. от восприятия конечно зависит твоя удачливость, но просто само по себе восприятие не даёт гарантий... гарантий тут вообще нет. Есть только случайности и вероятности...

----------


## Irina

> от восприятия конечно зависит твоя удачливость, но просто само по себе восприятие не даёт гарантий... гарантий тут вообще нет. Есть только случайности и вероятности...


Побольше оптимизма - и всё получится. Не нужно себя изначально настраивать на неудачу.

----------


## Irina

Человеку свойственно мечтать, Порой мечты становятся для нас второй реальностью, мы прячемся в воздушных замках от суматошного «здесь и сейчас» и зачастую воспринимаем фантазию как наполовину сбывшийся факт. Прекрасно! — говорят психологи. — Такое отношение позитивно, оно обязательно поможет вашим желаниям воплотиться! И предлагают сотню способов их быстрейшей материализации. Отличных надо сказать, способов... Но почему-то мечты сбываются далеко не всегда, более того, нередко происходит с точностью до наоборот. Как говорится, «хотели как лучше — получилось как всегда». И сидит наш горе-волшебник, уныло подперев рукой буйну голову: ну как же так, я столько времени активно мечтал а оно вот как вышло… По «закону подлости»

*Анатомия невезения*

Давайте разберемся, как работает хитроумный "закон подлости". Почему, несмотря на страстное желание и четкое следование инструкциям, мечты не сбываются. Или, что еще хуже, случается именно то, чего мы не хотели.

Представим некую женщину. Для своего возраста и роста ее вес считается нормальным, не мешает жить и не сказывается на здоровье. Но вот приятельница похудела на десять кило и торжествующе обрядилась в куцую подростковую маечку. Наша героиня худеть не собиралась, однако пример подруги заставляет ее пойти на этот шаг — а чем, спрашивается, она хуже? И дама начинает измываться над собой. Голодовки, физкультура, режим дня. Да, она стремится к «совершенной» отметке на весах и, без сомнения, полна решимости. Но в то же время подсознательно ненавидит и подобный образ жизни, и себя саму — за то, что ввязалась в эту авантюру. Ей невкусно, голодно, неудобно. Сознание твердит: красота требует жертв! Подсознание стонет: когда же пытка закончится... В итоге вместо ожидаемого похудения появляются лишние килограммы. Почему? Да потому что на самом деле нашей страдалице фигура супермодели была вовсе не нужна, все процедуры, направленные на снижение веса, вызывали у нее только негативные эмоции. Естественно, организм, пытаясь защититься от стресса, выстроил «бастион» из жира.

Думаю, вы уже поняли: первая причина неудач — отсутствие искреннего желания изменений.
Вторая причина — страх. Если человек боится вероятного исхода событий — он обречен на поражение. Предположим, некий товарищ хочет продвинуться по службе. Карьерный рост обещает ему подняться в глазах окружающих, потуже набить кошелек. В общем, на первый взгляд сулит одни лишь плюсы. Но где-то в глубине души бедняга жутко боится ответственности, и этот страх парализует все его благие намерения. И, как бы наш герой ни старался, он вряд ли добьется успеха.
Третья причина— «богоборческая». Если вы считаете, что мир жесток и несправедлив, всегда точно знаете, «как лучше», — не видать вам воплощения мечты как собственных ушей. Сами подумайте: как бы отнесся Создатель к человеку, решившему поучать Его творить миры?

*Игры разума*

Вы действительно хотите, чтобы ваши мечты стали реальностью? Тогда советую придерживаться нескольких несложных правил. Правило первое: все происходит понарошку. Представим, что жизнь — ролевая игра, театральная пьеса или компьютерный квест — кому что ближе. Как бы ни сложились обстоятельства — не страшно, это же понарошку, всегда есть возможность «перезагрузиться» и сыграть заново. Такое отношение избавит от тяжелых переживаний, которые, как известно, тормозят процесс.
Правило второе: вы играете партию с незримым противником, который никогда не ошибается. Если принимаете его условия — у вас появляется шанс перейти на следующий уровень. То есть что бы ни случилось — это верно, справедливо и непременно должно было произойти. Если с правилом вторым согласиться тяжело, смотри правило первое.
Правило третье: все присутствующие на игровом поле — это вы сами, прикрытые разными масками. Прежде чем оттолкнуть кого-то на шаг назад, вспомните, что одновременно оттолкнете и себя.

*У страха глаза велики*

В одной детской книжке сказано, что чудеса следует совершать с легким сердцем. Но как добиться этого состояния в условиях перенасыщенного стрессами современного мира?
Для начала надо избавиться от застарелых страхов. Дело в том, что исполнение мечты напрямую зависит от количества мысленной энергии, направленной на ее реализацию. Правда, есть одно «но»: наш незримый противник не вдается в тонкости и подспудные страхи воспринимает на той же «волне», что и заветные мечты. А так как страх — эмоция сильная, неудивительно, что тревожные люди с развитым воображением не вылезают из неприятностей. Они же так страстно их ждут!
Предотвратить подобное развитие событий поможет простая техника. Берем блокнот и честно записываем каждый свой страх на отдельной странице. Вспомните все: ситуации, чувства, людей, которых боитесь. А затем расписываем свои кошмары во всех деталях, с массой пугающих подробностей. Кстати, визуализируя страх, необходимо помнить правило первое.

Боитесь потерять работу? Представьте, что это произошло. Более того, вас вышибли с треском, без выходного пособия. Денег — ни копейки, долгов — выше крыши. Ужасно, не так ли? Да, но жизнь продолжается. И теперь, посмаковав свое фиаско, не менее детально опишите, как выбираетесь из этой западни и начинаете жить по-новому, причем еще лучше, чем раньше. Когда «беда» позади и выход из тупика найден, надо вырвать листочек, решительно смять его, порвать и сжечь. И так — до конца блокнота.

*Что имеем — не храним*

Всеми силами стремясь осуществить нынешнюю мечту, мы нередко обесцениваем свои прежние достижения, забываем, что совсем недавно они казались не менее важными. А зря. Наш незримый противник может решить, что исполнение новых желаний тоже не принесет нам счастья. Так стоит ли игра свеч?
Еще одна досадная ситуация. Человек теряет нечто очень важное: работу, квартиру, кого-то близкого, вдохновение, силы. И это полностью выбивает его из колеи. Похоже, он и не предполагал, что когда-либо может лишиться самого дорогого, не мыслил себе жизни без этого — то есть забыл о правиле первом. И, кстати, в данной ситуации нет ни капли несправедливости (смотри правило второе). Чтобы горечь утраты не подкосила вас, нужно заранее продумать, как будете жить, если подобное все-таки произойдет. Незримый противник очень любит помещать нас именно в те ситуации, которые мы считаем для себя невозможными, то есть которых мы боимся. Допустите любой исход партии — и ваши шансы выиграть всю игру резко увеличатся.

*Один в поле — воин
*
Давайте договоримся: на игровом поле каждый сам за себя. Это не значит, что нужно локтями расчищать себе путь (вспомните правило третье). Но вот навязывать свою тактику другим фигурам нельзя ни в коем случае. Вы вправе посоветовать, высказать собственное мнение, но окончательное решение каждый должен принимать самостоятельно. Иначе не избежать неприятностей. Простейший пример: пожилая мать и пьющий сын. Мать переживает, плачет, жалуется, бегает по врачам, священникам, целителям и шаманам — все без толку, сын продолжает пить. Что же делать? Специалисты разводят руками. А ответ лежит на поверхности: сын будет пить до тех пор, пока мать будет пытаться его переделать. И чем больше эмоций она вкладывает в свои старания, в свое недовольство ситуацией, тем меньше у ее сына шансов победить пагубную привычку. Как показывает практика, если родственники пьющего человека перестают давить на несчастного, сетовать на судьбу, которая «ни за что ни про что» подкинула им такое «сокровище», поклонники зеленого змия постепенно охладевают к спиртному.

Микаэль ШТЕРН

----------


## Asteriks

Я не везунчик, хотя иногда везёт так, что устаёшь от везения. Даже проблемы из-за этого возникают.

----------

